# Tap and Screw Jig Tutorial



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Intro/Screw Dimensioning*

Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.

To start I will say that I hope many of the readers find this series useful so they can use the knowledge to make their own screws and nuts for clamps, vises, presses, etc… It took my friend Chris Legendre hours upon hours of research, and the both of us experimenting for months to finally get a functioning tap and screw jig. So my purpose in writing this blog is to give other woodworkers the proper instruction on how to make a perfectly functioning tap and screw jig without needing to do the hours of research and testing Chris and myself did.

I do not have much to say outside of the video to start the series. I go over some uses for wooden screws, how to choose the diameter of the screw, and the thread pattern. In the next video I will physically start work on the tap. The tap and screw jig I will be making during the tutorial series will make a 1" diameter screw with 4 teeth per inch. But like I mention in the video you can use the exact same process to make any size screw you want, all you need to do is change the dimensions.









This is a picture of a 2 1/2" diameter wood screw with 2 teeth per inch that I made using the same tools we will be making in this tutorial.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


subscribed


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this series.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I will be following this blog series very closely. *Great* info


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


AWESOME !!! I look forward to this blog..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


great start on this serie …. 
looking forward to see the rest of the toturials 
thanks for taking your time to make and share it 

Dennis


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, this looks to be a good start to an interesting series. I could use at least a couple of these wooden screws.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Great vid but about a week late posting it for me I'm afraid. I just ordered a wood thread cutting tap/die kit…

I had followed your bench blog and forgot about your shop made version. The information could still be useful though. I was also wanting to make a left hand threaded screw and nut and I don't think a left hand wood cutting tap & die set is commercially available.

Look forward to the next installment.


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


That's great. Looking forward to the next instalments. Thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Great! Looking foward to learn how to make them screws, always wondered how they were done.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this video. It came at an opportune time. I have recently embarked on the journey to understand how to make wooden theads. I had considerd making a thread box but wasn't sure how to do it. I will be following this series very closely.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


This is really very generous of you to take the time to make these videos and to share this information. Nothing beats seeing someone demonstrate a technique for it to really sink in. Let me add my thanks to you for this tutorial.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on wood type to be used for the screw and nut?


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Any hardwood would probably be fine. I use hard maple.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Great first video on this topic. This will be much better than what was shown on an older episode of the WoodWright's Shop. Thanks,


----------



## blyther (Nov 19, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Video!
Looking forward to the rest of the information.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Does white Ash sounds good to you for the screw as the material?
Suppose to be a common baseball bat material.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Sure, ash would work well. One of my first test screws I made was ash and it worked perfectly fine. As long as its a hard wood it should be just fine. I found when I made the ash screw there were a couple spots where the router bit chipped the wood because of the open pores, nothing major, just didn't look as pretty. Though if my screw jig was tuned a little better I think it would have been fine. Just something to think about.


----------



## bobwohlers (Nov 9, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, can't wait to see the following videos!


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Still eagerly waiting for the next installment on this one.. hopefully in the making


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


From what I gather from the above comments, the second installment should come out soon. haha, I have been busy (like always) but i'll try to make the time to get the second video out. I'll try to get one blog entry out each week to keep things going from now on. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Carter, your my new buddy I'm subscribed, I coudnt find this info anywhere online. Your doing a great public service to the woodworking community.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I'm in Carter. I don't need any screws yet, but I will before too long. It will be nice to know how to do it before I have to for once. Thank you.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. I am always glad to hear these are helpful. Sorry for the delay of the second part, I have been busy trying to finish a few projects before Christimas.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I have looked forward to this series since seeing your workbench video. Thank you for sharing.

Rance(waiting with baited breath)


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I am ready to go. I have found some 1-3/4" maple dowels to test with. It was toss in when I got my lathe years ago. I have forgotten about it (five 4' sticks).

Is 2, 1-3/4" screws too small for a twin vise? 
I doesn't matter. It will be a fun excercise at no cost to me.

I'll buiit the jig as soon Carter is ready. 
Obviously, there are a lot of interest in this.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


1 3/4" would work fine.


----------



## JeanfromFrance (Dec 18, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Great ! thanks for the jigs. What kind of wood do you use for your screws ?
Thks
Jean


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


It's on my Favorites!


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Curious about the sheet metal used for making the tap. If you found a source for a cheap back saw and replacement blades, rigged up the saw with stops for cutting the kerf on the tap, would the extra blades be good material for the metal sheet for the advancement mechanism? If not, anyone know a source for the metal sheet and what material and thickness is appropriate?

Thanks! Looking forward to the rest of the videos!


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I just had some thin gauge sheet metal laying around that we used. I had probably bought it just from a local hardware store. The thickess for the metal is not too important, its just needs for fit the kerf of the saw you are using the cut the groove in the tap dowel. Saw blade steel would work fine, the only concern would be that it was not a very thick steel, say from maybe a large panel saw. The metal needs to flex a little (especially with larger diameter taps) and it might be more difficult with a thicker steel. I am sure the back saws that you have in mind would be just fine. As I make each video I will go into great detail on the construction, materials, and tools needed for the tap and screw jig.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


An old computer case come to mind. PC of course, not Apple.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Loved the first video and am anxiously waiting for your next very informational video.

Ron


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I've got my dowels ready to go ( had to order them since I don't have a lathe). Lets make some scews!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## hLlerenas (Dec 28, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Hello Carters. Since I found this website and your blog I feel great. On the 25th anniversary edition of Fine Woodworking appeared a work bench from Mike Dunbar and then seek information to make the screw Vises. Your videos are great but I also think it would be a printable version to read and study them well. You think about that? That kind of you.


----------



## hLlerenas (Dec 28, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I forget, I look forward to your updates. regards


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Which 90 degree bit are you using for your threading jig? Want to make sure I get something that won't be too large.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I believe Carter mentioned that he made that from an old file.
I plan on using an old chisel. Keep it cool and grind away.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Carter,
How do you feel about liminating the wood pieces to make the dowel for screw?


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I jumped ahead a bit, i was talking about the 90 degree router bit used in the Beall style jig to cut the screws. Think I answered my own question though, size doesn't really matter as long as it's a 90 degree v bit that will fit through the jig. MCLS has one with a 1/2" shank and a 3/4" diameter that I bet will work fine. It runs $20…


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Hi all, if you don't have a lathe check this jig out made by a fellow LJ.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/20495

Ron


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


That jig looks pretty sweet. I thought about making one of those but I ended up buying the dowels for the screw and tap from these guys http://store.cincinnatidowel.com/
I would love to make a spring pole lathe like in Roy Underhill's book one day!


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


The size of the router just needs to be wider than the tooth you will be cutting. The jig Ron links to would be perfect if you do not have a lathe. I also have a spring pole lathe that I use when turning stuff over 14" long, since my mini lathe only holds up to 14".


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the next installment.

Carlos


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


very nice looken


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Carter- You are about the only place on the internet that has such a detailed description on how to do this kind of thing. I want you to know that I have been searching for well over 3 years for something like this. You even give the fine points about what to do when things get stuck, etc. You have no idea how much I appreciate what what you have wrought.

I did not think that using a 90 degree bit instead of a 60 degree bit would be such a good idea, but you are right, it leaves more wood and more strength. On top of that, it requires less turns of the screw to move it around.

I do have two questions though…. on your big tap, there seems to be a groove ahead of the bit. I presume it is for capturing the chips as you cut. How deep should it be, and should it go once around?

Also, does the front of the bit go directly through the center of the tap, or is is it slightly offset to give it an angle of attack when it works?


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


@TelescopeMaker - I am currently working on editing the next few videos in the series where I finish making the tap. When I post those videos just check them out and you will get your answer.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Hi Carter, just wanted to drop another note of thanks to you for sharing your knowledge with all of us. I know that you have previously mentioned that you spent a lot of time researching the subject from several sources. You have done an excellent job distilling this information and presenting it in such an easy way for us to understand. Again, thanks so very much!

Ron


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this video and the rest of the series.
Long time ago since these was made, but they are still useful and for sure helped me in making large screws and nuts for my upcoming workbench!









In action: https://1drv.ms/v/s!Aij7Bc-yER7bgddRBrd8Pn-ASpyj_Q
(the screw is made from rewan tree)


----------



## Samfly87 (Feb 8, 2020)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but it seems that this is the only place with a really good how-to for these wooden screws. I've built my own tap and am in the process of cutting a nut with which to thread some screws and I've had something peculiar come up. Where I think the tips of the threads should be sharp, mine have small flats, as though the cutter wasn't wide enough or deep enough. I imagine that this shouldn't matter toooo much in the end if I'm using that same nut to eventually cut the screws, but the router bit will definitely cut pointed grooves, not flattened ones. Have I got an issue? And if so whats the fix?


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Might try sending a message to Carter and see if he has any input. Just a thought.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


I've had my own wooden screw adventure. If your confident in your other dimensions it might be that the thread pitch is off creating a space between the groove? Got any pics?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Samfly87, like Maurcio mentioned (also Mauricio!), pictures would probably help. 
Are you talking about the nut having flats in the bottom of the threads, or the screw having flats at the top of the threads?










If the thread pitch is correct, and the flat is on tops of either the screw (#1) or the nut (#3) threads then you're probably fine depending on how deep the rest of the threads are, and the issue might be the drilled hole size or stock size (nut and screw respectively)

If the flats are at #2 or #3, you might have bigger issues, if they're not at both (and the thread pitch doesn't match)


----------



## Samfly87 (Feb 8, 2020)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


Mos, my flats are like #4, on the inside of the nut. I'll try to post some pics here soon. I *think* itm be okay, but I'll have to see when I cut into the nut to mount there router and cut the screw threads.


----------



## browndogwoodworking (May 23, 2020)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Intro/Screw Dimensioning*
> 
> Hello. This is a new blog series I am doing. The topic is how to make a tap and screw jig for making large wooden screws.
> 
> ...


This is amazing stuff. 
I'm looking for someone who I could *purchase *the Tread cutter/jig for the making the NUT. 
I think i have a way to make the screw to size, but I'm not sure that I have the skill to make the jig/cutter for the nut. if anyone knows someone who would be able to help, please contact me.

jordan Hale
[email protected]


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Starting the Tap*

Hello.

I have finally put out the second installment of the tutorial. I had to break up the video into two sections in order to fit it onto youtube.

In this part I begin work on the tap by making the guide block my friend Chris Legendre designed. The lumber you want to use for the guide should be a hardwood at least 2" thick. Depending on the size of screw you will be making the block can be 3" - 6" wide. It only needs to be surface on one face and one edge. Then drill the hole for the tap dowel in the centre of the guide block. The hole you drill will be the size of the internal diameter of your screw. For my 1" diameter screws with 4 tpi the internal diameter is 3/4". Then cut the guide to length at about 5" - 8" long.

After the guide has been drilled and cut to size you can turn the dowel for the tap on the lathe, or buy a dowel of the proper size. Just make sure the dowel you use fits the hole in the guide nicely with little slop.

Then you can lay out the spiral on the dowel. To do this get a piece of paper (preferable grid paper but not at all necessary) and wrap it around the dowel and mark where the first edge meets the paper. The rest of this process may make more sense to see in the video than in explanation, so I won't bother. Just remember when marking the diagonal lines on the paper make sure to go from bottom left to top right, otherwise you will get a screw that tightens counter clockwise. When making a 4tpi thread pattern go up by 1/4's, with 2 tpi go up by 1/2's, and when making 1 1/3 tpi go by 3/4's.

In the next segment I will finish up the guide and possibly the entire tap with the cutter made. If anyone has any questions just ask. And if anyone wants to be notified of my next videos just go onto youtube, if you have a youtube account, and subscribe to my account.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Great explanation. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Curt, thank you very much for putting these two videos together for those of us that want to make wooden screws and nuts. You have done a good job explaining all the details and it is very easy to follow. I'm going to have to get busy and break down and give this a try. Your research and sharing what you have found out saves all of us a lot of grief. Thanks again! Well Done.

Ron


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the time it must have taken you to produce such wonderful videos Carter. You explain things very clearly and I'm sure many people will refer to this blog series for years to come. I know I will.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## AdamWood (Jan 6, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, these videos are great. I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the effort that you are putting into this tutorial. I am with the others-Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I have to start working on mine! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Same comments as the others; great videos and thanks for putting in the effort to share this knowledge. Now I'm going to have to and make one myself.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the toturial 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jackcamino (Jan 18, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Hey Carter, thanks for sharing your knowledge. Lately, I've been doing my own research and I am glad that you tube suggested I watch the Roubo/Scandinavian workbench video. I hope it to be soon when I put in practice this new knowledge. Good luck!!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Excellent tutorial and great video,
The description in your workbench blog was already excellent and very informative, including this very subject.

I have an ideas where i could use a wooden screw and bolt.

To stick the paper on the dowell it could be handy to draw a line parallel to the axis. 
What about clamping a pencil to the lathe tool-support and dragging it along the dowell?

(I have no lathe so I can not try myself.)


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Sure you can use a pencil to draw a line parallel on the dowel. Its just as easy to eye it though. Though like I mentioned in the video make sure you tape along the entire edge, not just in the centre, otherwise the paper can come loose.


----------



## bobwohlers (Nov 9, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


WOW! I am impressed.

So much for the complexi math of determine what the proper angle is. ;-)
You have made it a don't care condition.
Carter, you definitely have made things simple. You are very talented.

It is very difficult to find information on making your own wood tap & die. The ones that I have come across have complex set up and hard to upderstand. Thanks for sharing.

Now, I have to get up, stop dreaming about it and start hunting down the materials and get working.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Your welcome, I am glad it is helpful info. My friend did a lot of the research involved in this aswell and if it weren't for him I probably wouldn't have understood how to make them myself.


----------



## hLlerenas (Dec 28, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Hi Carter. Although the subtitles on youtube are very crazy and not understand anything because it puts them almost all the words that do not match, but your videos are very explanatory. A true classic is born.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Been following your tap and screw demonstrations with great interest. I've tried my hand and making my own threaded dowels for vises and never had much success but I think my downfall has been in the jig. I really like your setup and look forward to seeing additional instructions.

Thanks!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


I have to thank you again for putting these together. It is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## hLlerenas (Dec 28, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Hi, What do you think about build the screw and nut with soft maple rather than hard maple. Is there any difference between both? And Can you say me the angle and spacing of the spirals when drawn on paper? I saw on internet some lumberyards that may ship hard maple by mail. Thanks Carter


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Soft maple would work fine, it will ware down faster than hard maple but unless you make a few dozen nuts with it, you shouldn't need to worry about it. If you watch the first video you will see the spacing for the lines. If you want 2 tpi go for 1/2", if you want 4 tpi use 1/4".


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carters, I'm looking forward to the part about making the cutter out of an old file. That's the one step I have a lot of questions about. Thanks again!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carter, 
I just check the math.
My son is correct (must get the referece axis correct, he used the horizontal axis (as the dowel sit on the lathe)).
Based on your jig tutorial of how you wrap the paper around the dowel (basically you are getting the circumferance) and draw the diagonal lines. The math become more obvious.

Angle from the vertical axis = tan-1(tooth width÷2 pie r)

the equation formate is not getting through.
"2 Pie r" is the circumference of the rod.
tan-1 is inverse tangent.

Example: for a 2" dowel with a 4 tpi, the angle will be: = tan-1 (0.25"÷ (2×3.141×1")) = 2.27 deg

for a 2" dowel with a 2 tpi, the angle will be = tan-1 (0.5"÷ (2×3.141×1")) = 4.55 deg

Does that look right? I think it does. It should be double checked.

If you are interested in the angle from the horizontal, simply take 90 and subtract from the angle from vertical axis.

What does that tell you? Well for the ones who are interested in the angle setting of the guide. *Of course Carter, you have made it simple, it is not necessary to know. All you have to do is paste, cut, remove, and connect the dots. Well done Carter. Mastercraftsman always find simple solutions to complex a problem.*


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


I don't know math all that well, so I cannot say if that makes sense. Like I said before I don't know the angle before hand, I just wrap the paper around the dowel. If you make the diagonals before wrapping the paper around the dowel you have to make sure the dowel is turned 100% accurately. By wrapping a paper around the dowel and marking, if the dowel is not perfectly 2" in diameter it doesn't matter. My friend that helped with the research knows the math too, I don't.


----------



## jackcamino (Jan 18, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


I like both approaches, Carter's and hhhopks. And, eventually I'll use both, I guess.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Hey Carter, Just wanted to let you know that I started working on my own wooden screw! Thanks for your instructions. I've put together a little blog on my progress. I finished up the guide block for the tap last night.









I'm pretty clear no the whole process now but could use some info on how you made your cutter from an old file. Did you do any heat treating of the file or did you just grind it to shape?

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


great follow up.


----------



## schu777 (Feb 2, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Question: I'm looking to building one of these screws, but wanting to go 2.5 inches in diameter, yet I don't have any hard maple that thick. Could one glue one up and not have any issues cutting threads?


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


There is no problem with laminating some wood to make a thicker blank. All my screws were made from laminated maple.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Yeah. And a laminated blank with a celtic knot? Even cooler. Or a checkerboard.


----------



## schu777 (Feb 2, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Instead of wrapping the paper around the dowel, you can just use good old math - well, my case it was google being my friend finding the right math, then math…

IF your dowel is 2" in diameter (edge to edge measured across the center of the dowel). You would then take this formula: Circumference = Pi * Diameter (C = Pi * D)

C = 3.1415 * 2" 
6.283 = 3.1415 * 2"

So the paper would need to be 6.283 inches x whatever length you want for the screw pattern…

Michael


----------



## schu777 (Feb 2, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


UGH - my last post should be

C = 3.1415 TIMES 2" 
6.283 = 3.1415 TIMES 2"


----------



## schu777 (Feb 2, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Starting the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Use SketchUp - draw a box - X being the length of the threads - Y being the length that is calculated above post. With that box, then make points every 1/2" (using the 2" above results in 2 TPI) only do 2 or 3 on top/bottom. You can then draw a line from the bottom to the top at an angle. Once you have that, you then can copy the line and start placing it along the whole way. Once you have that, save it and then you can print it out - just make sure that the printout is the same size as you are going for.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Finishing the Guide Block*

Hello.

In Part Three of the Tap and Screw Jig Tutorial series I finish the work on the guide block for the Tap my friend Chris Legendre designed. I start by laying out and cutting the metal plate which is inserted into the guide block to guide the dowel through the Tap. After work on the metal plate is done I attach two wooden blocks to create the clearance for the blade as it exists the Tap.

The second video is designed to help those who may be confused about laying out the thread pattern on the paper that wraps around the dowel of the Tap.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carter, the videos don't seem to come up. I have really been looking forward to this next installment. Waiting with bait on my breath.


----------



## joT (Mar 23, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Same here. The two first were really good, looking forward to see the third.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Yes, a reload is necesary.
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


yup, no vid, just 2 black screens


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Yessir…...no vid here either


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Hello, Carter, I got your latest video off the You tube favorites notification. Looks great. 
As usual you have been very careful to bring us great new ideas that work.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to youtube:


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Great video Carter, Thanks for posting!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Here is the other one:


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, not sure why the videos didn't work. I re-did the embeding and it looks like it works now.


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Many thanks to you Carter for guiding us through an ingenious way to make wooden bench screws.
Your jigs work very well.
I will try posting some photos of my work using your technique


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


I would love to see your work, I am very glad to hear the information has helped.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial. Good stuff.


----------



## hLlerenas (Dec 28, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very clear both videos. Thanks Carter


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


*Carter,*

You are doing a *FANTASTIC* job of documenting your procedure!

I remember Roy Underhill doing a show on doing this a long time ago…
... you filled in some of the Blanks which made it a lot *more clearer!*

Thank you very much!

*Super job!*

It's nice to know how one can make the jigs required to make Screws & Nuts any Large size one desires without spending an arm & a leg on it!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carter, as always very well done and extreamly appreciated! Are you planning on another part?

Ron


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Yes Ron, it should be out fairly soon. I am currently re-organizing my shop though.


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...






























Carter, I added a set screw to your tap design. Made the set screw out of a Tapcon screw, the coursse thread and hardened end grips and presses the cutter firmly in position making the advancement of the cutter easier to control. Cut my leg vise thread through some real knarly white oak bench legs. Thank you so much for showing us the way. YOUR tutorial showed us the way.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Guide Block*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting adifrot! That set screw seems like a great idea, I might try it on the tap I am making for the tutorial. Your nut looks like it turned out great too. I have only ever tapped maple, so it is good to find out that it works well in oak too.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Finishing the Tap*

Hello.

In the latest video I complete all the work on the Tap my buddy Chris Legendre designed. At this point in the series you should have all the knowledge you need to make wooden nuts of whatever size you want. I begin the video by explaining how to locate the mortise for the blade. I continue by showing the entire process involved in making the blade: shaping, hardening, and tempering. I then cut the mortise for the blade and wedge, fit the wedge, and make the "chip clear out" groove in front of the blade.

After this video I will start work on the screw jig (the tool used for making wooden screws).

PS// If anybody uses this information to make their own nuts, I would be glad to hear about it or see some pictures of your work.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very informative. I am in the future wanting to build my own vise screws. I plan to use your method to do this. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very cool video with clear information thank you


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carter, I find this series of videos to be very helpful. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Another excellent job on your tutorial and instructions. Thanks so much for doing this video series. GREAT STUFF !!!!!


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Great video, YOU are an excellent instructor, I have learned another detail on making the cutter that I had not taken into account and that is, tempering the tool. Excellent show. 
Looking forward to the next segment.
Thank you for your time to share. The link below should show the results of your instruction.

http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s466/adifrot/?action=view&current=030212012.jpg


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very well done Carter. Thanks again for sharing this knowledge.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


@adifrot - You sure have been busy. Those screws and the nuts look great. I am glad you are making use of the knowledge.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Very GOOD, Carter…

I needed that…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video carter, Here is mine!


















I was carving my screw by hand but I gave up, I'm going to build the router jig soon!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Wow adifrot what did you make like 10 screws already?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Adifrot, how do you like that Lathe you have? I saw one like that on craigsllist I was thinking of buying.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Carter,
Many thanks to the tutorial.
Making screws and threads have been a challenge for many people.
It is amazing how you manage to make a complex problem and simplify iit for the common folks.
I appreciate you sharing your talents with us.


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, sorry about not responding to your post sooner. I am a newcomer to wood turning and have found this little lathe to be a satifactory starter for me since I only paid $150 for it. It has crude adjustment levers that are like most Craftsman machines. Poorly designed for regular use. But for me I do not turn that much and for now I am fine with it.
It has enough power and is steady enough for spindle work on hardwood. As long as my chisel are razor sharp and set at the correct bevel. It does what it should for most simple shapes. 
Good luck on your endevor.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adifrot, I acually just got a similar one for the same price, it came with the tools. I learned to use it and turned out a screw bank. I just replied on different blog post of Carters, It seems ok to me and it has a lot of capacity/length for the money.


----------



## Alex233 (Jul 16, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Finishing the Tap*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Awesome tutorial, thanks so much, I really couldn't find anything like this anywhere else!


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Dimensioning the Cutter*

Hello.

After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Dimensioning the Cutter*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


Carter,

Thank you!

That filled-in more little Blanks that were overlooked before…

Every little bit helps…

You're doing good!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Dimensioning the Cutter*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Dimensioning the Cutter*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


Thanks for the video Carter. I used stainless steel on mine and it worked just fine too.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Dimensioning the Cutter*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


Greatly appreciate the clarification of the details. Although they may be simple in nature they make things much clearer. Another good job. Thanks

Ron


----------



## Wolvie123 (Aug 5, 2014)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Dimensioning the Cutter*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> After recieving a few questions about the previous video I realized I may have left out some details about the cutter. So in this video I better explain how to dimension the cutter and pick the steel.


Great Videos Carter,

Thanks for the awesome Ideas. Just one small doubt. IS the cutter beveled on both edges? or just one edge? Am a bit confused! Can you please help me out! I am stuck at this point!


----------

